# Mitt Romney's brand of suit?



## dhuge677 (May 16, 2012)

I can't tell if he wears something super high end or something middle-of-the-road like Jack Victor. Now, hear me out. It is well-known that Romney goes very cheap on personal items, except for property, cars, and he also splurges on his wife (and wouldn't you if you had hundreds of millions?) but he does not like to needlessly spend (an admirable quality).

It was said that at his time at Bain, he would bring bagged lunches to work and argued with some of his associates over the need to spend on cell phones...

So, is it possible that he wears a Jack Victor suit...Brooks Brothers? What's he in?

I want to know because I love the color Navy that he has been seen in recently. Check it out here:

https://citizensforromney.org/MiRomney2.jpg

and

https://s.wsj.net/public/resources/images/OB-TZ054_romney_G_20120731152343.jpg

and

https://media.salon.com/2012/07/romneybern-rect-460x307.png


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Can't say, but this is an older one! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## jkranites (Jul 29, 2012)

Got to admit I would love to know what he wears, I don't like the guy personally but I dig the style


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

And he does kind of look like Len Barry. That's a great song by the way.

In any case, I don't know what Romney's suits are. I seriously doubt they're cheap or even middle of the road. He's rich and dresses like a rich guy. Just look at his haircut, which probably costs a couple of hundred bucks; no one who has such a great haircut is going to wear a mediocre suit.

They're of a conservative style so they're probably high-end Brooks Brothers, Hickey Freeman or another American maker. He might even have a tailor custom make them becasue they alwasy fit flawlessly from what I've seen, unlike his casual wardrobe.

I'm personally not fond of his style. When being "casual" he always wears Faconnable shirts, which I don't like because of the label on the breast pocket and the button on the back of the collar. They always seem to be a little too baggy too. His pants never look like they fit right either.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Politics not Allowed in Fashion Forum*

All members are reminded that politics are _not _allowed in the Fashion Forum. 
It is entirely within the scope of the forum to discuss the attire of any political figure, as long as the conversation is kept to the person's attire, and no political comments interjected (overt _or _covert.)

Political discussion is welcome in the interchange. If you feel a compelling urge to post a political comment, please take it there.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Can't find the quote but I do remember reading back in 2008 or so that he had researched and determined that pure navy wasn't flattering and then began having his suits made in a specific shade of blue. I'm colorblind so it's lost on me but my wife has said his suits appear to be a blue that isn't really navy. I'm guessing they're custom but I doubt we'll find out the source.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Brooksfan said:


> Can't find the quote but I do remember reading back in 2008 or so that he had researched and determined that pure navy wasn't flattering and then began having his suits made in a specific shade of blue. I'm colorblind so it's lost on me but my wife has said his suits appear to be a blue that isn't really navy. I'm guessing they're custom but I doubt we'll find out the source.


Well done! Just did a quick scan of Romney on Google images, and while some suits appeared slightly lighter or darker, none were navy, and all were grey-blue. I have one similar to the photo below, and it was described as being steel blue in color.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

triklops55 said:


> In any case, I don't know what Romney's suits are. I seriously doubt they're cheap or even middle of the road. He's rich and dresses like a rich guy. Just look at his haircut, which probably costs a couple of hundred bucks; no one who has such a great haircut is going to wear a mediocre suit.


I'm intrigued by your fascination with Mitt Romney's haircut.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Didn't John Edwards have a much better haircut?

Romney's suits on my calibrated HDTV look to be a gray-blue, probably more to the darker gray side than anywhere close to navy.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

The shoulders look very vanilla to me, I'm guessing HF or Brooks MTM, however he did 'splurge' for the pick stitch.

I, too, very much like that color blue and would love a suit that color. Keep us posted.

Before I posted, this, I did a quick search.

According to https://allthingsfashiondc.com/2012/04/02/op-ed-mitt-romney-the-suits-of-an-empty-suit/ - he wears Brooks and Nordstrom (no brand specified).


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

cdavant said:


> Didn't John Edwards have a much better haircut?


I knew John Edwards' haircut. John Edwards' haircut was a friend of mine, and I tell you, Mitt Romney's haircut is no John Edwards' haircut!

(A Bill Clinton haircut, maybe.)


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Interchange....next stop


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

mrkleen said:


> Interchange....next stop


I hope not. That would be so ... predictable.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

It's interesting that he put that much thought into color. Did he decide it was an issue or did someone else bring it to his attention? And how did he come to the conclusion that a particular shade of blue was better than Navy? I'd love it if someone could do a study of me and determine which particular shade of blue, grey, or whatever was optimal...how does one go about doing that?

He looks good, however he got to that shade.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

^^^

I suspect it looks good on TV and much better than the Black suits many Mormons prefer.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I suspect the black suits are a required uniform (for missionaries) rather than the reflection of a preference. It certainly makes those young men look serious and respectable, which is probably the point. I'm sure they also serve to reinforce their sense of identity and purpose as they go out about their business. Jewish groups that dress in black suits do it in part for the same reason: it helps keep you mindful of your identity and purpose and what you're supposed to be doing. If you feel a little out of place, so much the better.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

WouldaShoulda said:


> ^^^
> 
> I suspect it looks ... much better than the Black suits many Mormons prefer.


Were I you I might revisit this line of stereotypical thought. Predilection to black outerwear is the hallmark of the Amish, Hassidic Jews, Catholic priests and many of other religious preferences. Personally, I prefer black suits.* Ascribing a preference to so many followers of one religion without some evidence or study might be seen as prejudice.

*No need for the 100th discussion of black suits here guys.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Were I you I might revisit this line of stereotypical thought.


I shall endeavor to do so.

This Sunday.

When the usual parade of Black suited Worshipers walk past my house on the way to Temple!!


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd hazard a guess that his suits are bespoke. Of course, that leaves the question of what tailor makes them.

The story about the color being chosen for him specifically has the ring of truth. Politics, at the higher level, nowadays is a game of consultants, for whom every detail is fair game.

Only other thought: it seems to me that, in this go-round, Romney has gone in heavily for the "dressed-down" look. Lots of khakis and open-necked shirts. Of course, that probably reflects the work-product of a high-powered consultant.

It beat sweater-vests, anyway.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I shall endeavor to do so.
> 
> This Sunday.
> 
> When the usual parade of Black suited Worshipers walk past my house on the way to Temple!!


My comment was a gentle nudge. I was not seeking a discussion.

As that didn't suffice, I'll be more specific: This is a discussion of clothing, not religion.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Flanderian said:


> I knew John Edwards' haircut. John Edwards' haircut was a friend of mine, and I tell you, Mitt Romney's haircut is no John Edwards' haircut!


A stroke of political/tonsorial genius, Flanderian...very funny!


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm not sure about the suit brand, but he has been known to wear Ferragamo ties, which suggests he doesn't scrimp when it comes to his wardrobe.


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

I you are seeing people going to a temple on Sundays, they are not LDS (mormons) as the Temple is closed on Sunday and Monday. Services on Sunday are held at the various chapels.

The dress code for missionaries only specifies traditional cuts of conservative style suits and dark color. Black fits that but not required.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

If his consultants are worth anything it should be something like Brooks Brothers MTM. Even there you probably have to expect it is imported fabric but at least made in america. It is kind of a no win situation - if your suit is too nice you are out of touch with the people - if it looks bad then you must be disheveled - either way your image is tarnished. Politicians especially at that level need to look rich - but not too rich. Apparently Bush wore Oxxford and Obama wears HSM. Good choices - not sure about HSM but Oxxford is totally USA - and given the Chicago connection I am surprised that Obama doesn't strongly consider that route.


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> I'd love it if someone could do a study of me and determine which particular shade of blue, grey, or whatever was optimal...how does one go about doing that?


Hi tocqueville,

A good starting place (apart from Andy's chapter on colour and Flusser's chapter on colour) is Carole Jackson's 'Color For Men', starting from $0.41 on Amazon.com. I'd highly recommend it. It explores the theory of why certain colours (or shades of colour) look better on a person than other hues or tints. Ignore some of the photos: they are dated -- but the theory is not.

Also, in the UK there is a 'Colour Me Beautiful' Image Consultants for men, but I can't seem to find one in America that is aimed at men. Perhaps some other members may be able to help you here.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> My comment was a gentle nudge. I was not seeking a discussion.
> 
> As that didn't suffice, I'll be more specific: This is a discussion of clothing, not religion.


Exactly!!

And Blue in a lighter shade than Navy is a much better choice than Black.

ESPECIALLY if one appears on TV regularly or are walking a considerable distance on any given day in DC in August!!


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

JBierly said:


> If his consultants are worth anything it should be something like Brooks Brothers MTM. Even there you probably have to expect it is imported fabric but at least made in america. It is kind of a no win situation - if your suit is too nice you are out of touch with the people - if it looks bad then you must be disheveled - either way your image is tarnished. Politicians especially at that level need to look rich - but not too rich. Apparently Bush wore Oxxford and Obama wears HSM. Good choices - not sure about HSM but Oxxford is totally USA - and given the Chicago connection I am surprised that Obama doesn't strongly consider that route.


HSM is as American as Oxxford, and they use a lot of the same goods, however HSM MTM starts at $6-800, whereas Oxxford starts around $4k. Obama hasn't always been 'THAT' rich.


----------



## DaveTrader (Jun 11, 2011)

Isn't Jack Victor a Canadian brand? If so, I doubt a Presidential candidate would wear anything but an American maker.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

HSM is originally a Chicago based entity too - didn't realize that - and I am sure the President can afford just about any suit that he wants given his reported 6 million dollar net worth. From a clothing point of view nothing wrong with HSM or their higher end brand Hickey Freeman - I have owned a few of their garments over the years and they generally hold up well. Of note HSM apparently is owned by an Indian company now - SKNL. Looks like a lot of the clothing is still made in the USA even if the profits go abroad. Brooks Brothers is a mix with some clothing still made in the USA and some outside the USA but it is a US company. I think Oxxford is still USA production and ownership. Seems like the safe choice for a candidate or an incumbent even if they cost a small fortune. I have never owned one of their garments so I can't comment on the quality or relative value.


----------



## Brandeis (Jul 6, 2008)

I once read somewhere that Romney wore Oxxford suits. None of the pictures I've looked at just now show the lapels clearly enough to be able to identify them as Oxxford (or not).


----------



## GITU (Mar 12, 2009)

triklops55 said:


> In any case, I don't know what Romney's suits are. I seriously doubt they're cheap or even middle of the road. He's rich and dresses like a rich guy. Just look at his haircut, which probably costs a couple of hundred bucks; no one who has such a great haircut is going to wear a mediocre suit.


Mitt goes to the same barber as me (or did, when he was in Belmont full-time), where you walk out paying $20 for a haircut.

You don't have to spend $400 to have a nice haircut


----------



## Brandeis (Jul 6, 2008)

Both President Obama and President G.W. Bush also wore suits tailored by Georges de Paris, as has every President since LBJ (except Jimmy Carter, whose old suits were just _altered_ by the "Tailor to Presidents." See this story: https://inews6.americanobserver.net/articles/georges-de-paris-tailor-president


----------



## Camaro (Aug 3, 2012)

Suit doesn't look expensive, but it sure looks good.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

GITU said:


> Mitt goes to the same barber as me (or did, when he was in Belmont full-time), where you walk out paying $20 for a haircut.
> 
> You don't have to spend $400 to have a nice haircut


I doubt he takes time out of the campaign to return to Mass. for a haircut. He probably has a stylist on staff and I'm sure that's pretty pricey. I like his haircut. That's a haircut you can set your watch to!


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

triklops55 said:


> That's a haircut you can set your watch to!


Abraham Simpson? Izat you?


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

CuffDaddy said:


> Abraham Simpson? Izat you?


Indeed!


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

JBierly said:


> HSM is originally a Chicago based entity too - didn't realize that - and I am sure the President can afford just about any suit that he wants given his reported 6 million dollar net worth. From a clothing point of view nothing wrong with HSM or their higher end brand Hickey Freeman - I have owned a few of their garments over the years and they generally hold up well. Of note HSM apparently is owned by an Indian company now - SKNL. Looks like a lot of the clothing is still made in the USA even if the profits go abroad. Brooks Brothers is a mix with some clothing still made in the USA and some outside the USA but it is a US company. I think Oxxford is still USA production and ownership. Seems like the safe choice for a candidate or an incumbent even if they cost a small fortune. I have never owned one of their garments so I can't comment on the quality or relative value.


My understanding is that the HartMarx factory has been making a specific custom Navy suit for Obama for years. If you hit on the perfect suit, why change?

Also, I can see him being somewhat endeared to the the HartMarx factory workers after 2009 factory takeover they pulled in response to Wells Fargo's demand to liquidate the company. Obviously, Obama draws a lot of support from unions and I can see why Obama would want to throw his support behind the HartMarx workers. I won't say any more, for fear of getting kicked to the interchange.


----------



## mcc39817 (Aug 7, 2012)

I wish I knew, as his suits are beautiful!


----------



## imabsolutelyunique (Jul 17, 2012)

that's the point.


Camaro said:


> Suit doesn't look expensive, but it sure looks good.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

GITU said:


> Mitt goes to the same barber as me (or did, when he was in Belmont full-time), where you walk out paying $20 for a haircut.
> 
> You don't have to spend $400 to have a nice haircut


You do when you crisscross the country and need to guarantee a certain look.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Moe went to a different barber one day, and look what happened to him!!


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Moe went to a different barber one day, and look what happened to him!!


Now I can see his resemblance to Shemp, and even a little of Jerome.


----------



## dmac (Jun 30, 2006)

I realize this thread is a few months old, however today I discovered a possible answer to the OP:
'The salespeople at Hickey Freeman on Madison Avenue were quick to run down a list of names. "My colleague, he dresses Rick Lazio [former U.S. Representative from New York]," said Ines Hyun, a sales associate at the store. "The senator from Nevada, Harry Reid, he comes in here once a year, twice a year. *Mitt Romney has been coming here for the last ten years.* Since he's so famous, now we go [to him]."

'Stephen Pindar, another sales associate, dressed Romney when he ran for the Republican nomination in 2008. "Now, he chooses something that's a little more of an off-blue color, this kind of color," said Pindar, pointing to a medium dark blue shirt. "Not a navy blue, but he prefers something that's a little more of a medium blue, a softer blue."'

https://www.georgetowner.com/articles/2012/sep/19/joseph-abbouds-all-american-summer/


----------

